# Do I need net-wireless/crda?

## Ant P.

I'm trying to purge udev from my hostapd router (it doesn't need hotplug capability, and I don't feel like jumping through hoops to keep broken software around).

crda seems to be the only package depending on it explicitly. Will anything nasty happen if I remove that? (edit: did it anyway, it *seems* to be working fine so far...)

----------

## cach0rr0

my ASSumption is no - though i havent any hard evidence - based on the following:

-i dont have this package on any of my wireless machines

-documentation for this package: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/developers/Regulatory

```

 We maintain a thorough and flexible regulatory database in userspace and provide a Central Regulatory Domain Agent (CRDA), a userspace agent, which can be triggered to update the kernel wireless core's definition of the regulatory permissions for a specific country. Keeping the database in userspace allows distributions to provide updates without kernel upgrades. The database is shipped in binary form using a binary file format designed for size efficiency that also includes a set of RSA digital signatures or can read a set of them from a preconfigured directory. When a regulatory domain change is detected (for example by observing an AP with country information), the kernel will request, from CRDA, the regulatory permissions for the new domain to enforce those on drivers.

For some hardware, regulatory permissions are programmed into the EEPROM, these can be observed as well, depending on the driver. Some drivers rely on EEPROM values for enforcement or calibration and drivers can continue to rely on these values by filtering the CRDA data according to the EEPROM settings. For these type of drivers, CRDA provides an extra layer of regulatory compliance, for instance when the card is in a laptop that roams between countries.

```

and then this bit from here: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/developers/Regulatory/CRDA

```

If you do not want to install CRDA on a host, you can simply enable the CONFIG_CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB on your kernel. Once enabled you can place the db.txt from the wireless-regdb into net/wireless/db.txt. The downside to using this option is that you will need to rebuild your kernel for any regulatory updates, therefore using CONFIG_CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB is not recommended.
```

Basically I see nothing that indicates to me that you'll have anything cease to function without it. There's more in those pieces of doc that leads me to that conclusion, no point in copypaste the whole page i dont reckon.

----------

